# Cat behaving rather odd. Won't go to the toilet outside.



## blondie4281 (May 12, 2010)

We moved house 6 weeks ago and kept our cat Betsy indoors for 2 weeks and she used a litter tray. This is the first time we have lived in a house with no cat flap since we've had her, so we expected a few mishaps. However, she is often walking around the house (at least once a day) wailing and hiding in cornors - even if the back door is open. If we ignore her she eventually goes to the toilet under the bed or in a cornor. If we put her outside, she wails outside the door until we let her in, and then goes around the house again, or she will walk around the garden wailing. 
I thought she might have cystitis, but it is little parcels she is leaving around the house, not pee! At least it is easier to clean up! 
Any ideas?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It sounds like a territorial issue. Is she spayed? A spayed kitty is less likely to have territory-related problems.
Also, you can try giving her a few litter boxes in different locations around the house. 
Use an enzyme based cleaner on the spots she "went", to keep her from going back to those 'markrd' spots.

Did the previous owner of your house have cats? If so, she could be having problems because she smells a dominant kitty and does not want to rudely _*mark over*_ his territory. 
Use a bright blacklight in a darkened room to make the pee marks show up, and again, use an enzyme cleaner.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

If the "little parcels" are much smaller that her usual deposits, she could likely be constipated. The crying, walking around, and avoiding the litterbox can all be signs of constipation. My Rebel does all those things when he gets occasionally plugged up, including coming inside rather than suffering outside.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Has she been outside at all? Maybe take her out and show her round. Let her explore and find her own places. Oh and leave the door open a few hours a day, so she knows she is allowed out.


----------



## blondie4281 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think it could be a combination of things. Our new nextdoor neighbour has 4 cats so perhaps she is a bit freaked by that - and we have changed her food since we moved, so perhaps we need to switch back until she is more settled in case she is getting tummy ache. 
She has been going outside for 4 weeks now, she seems to know she is allowed out (and often rushes out when we least want her to - like at bedtime!).


----------

